# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Want to find your mind? Learn to direct your dreams - New Scientist

## Dream Guide Team

*Want to find your mind? Learn to direct your  dreams - New Scientist* 

*New Scientist*
Journalistic interest notwithstanding, I am pursuing *lucid dreaming* for entertainment. To some neuroscientists, however, the phenomenon is of profound *...*

----------


## Patrick

Great to get some decent exposure - I also noticed that Cracked.com has an article about lucid dreaming on its front page at the moment.

I'd be interested to see if we get a flood of new members...

----------


## thomulf

I joined after reading the newscientist article

----------

